# Where is the leak ?????



## ctclee (May 3, 2010)

Holy crap my lil girls tank I think has sprung a leak. The problem is that I'm not sure if it is cause she filled it too full or just cause its old and leaking? I can't think of a good way to find the leak. There is probably an easy way but my mind is on other things right now.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest waiting a bit and see if the water level is actually dropping. Dry everything around it and see if water shows back up if nothing else


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> I would suggest waiting a bit and see if the water level is actually dropping. Dry everything around it and see if water shows back up if nothing else


yep, that's what i would do.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

If it has a hang on back filter make sure it is sitting level and not tilted back and overflowing slightly. This is from past experience. If it is leaking you should see a stream of water running down the tank. Definitely keep an eye on the water level. Good luck.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

sunshine_1965 said:


> If it has a hang on back filter make sure it is sitting level and not tilted back and overflowing slightly. This is from past experience. If it is leaking you should see a stream of water running down the tank. Definitely keep an eye on the water level. Good luck.


That's a good point. also some hob filters can plug up and push the media up causing it to lift the lid and maybe overflow a bit. i have a ac 50 that lifted the lid once. it did not overflow but if i had left it that way i think it would have. Good luck


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope this did not cause a huge mess. When my tank started to leak it took several hours to find the leak. I feel your pain. Good luck finding the problem.


----------



## ctclee (May 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The last water change was a week ago so. I dryed it off and waited an hour or two. Still more water. HOB filter is fine (great suggestion though, because the kribensis tank was leaking that way this morning) I took off the background and hope its just water leaking out under the top rim. I am sure I could reseal it if I had to but .... Don't really want to.


----------



## ctclee (May 3, 2010)

Ok, less water today but I think it is from the top rim cause there is less water this morning but I bet once the water level comes down it'll stop. "fingers crossed" I'm going to lower the water level after work if it's still leaking.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

dry the tank off and dust it with flour. where ever it leaks you will see it.


----------

